# Chesapeake Bay Tour de Cure 2014



## Rp3 (Jul 2, 2013)

Anyone riding this event in Easton, MD on May 17th? I'd love to hang out and grab a beer with you.

This is going to be my first century and I'm pretty stoked about it. If you're riding maybe we can ride a few miles together.


----------



## fishboy316 (Feb 10, 2014)

I am not but plan to do one in the fall. I am in the Annapolis md area and maybe on another ride. Will post when I am doing one. Would like to do one sooner but the Cervelo has been in the shop to much. Not gettin the training I need. I do know I will do my first century on the shore though(flat land). 
Bill


----------

